#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  من هو بهاء الله و من هم البهائيون ...

## رانيا عمر

من هو بهاء الله : 

بهاء الله مؤسس الدين البهائي (1817 – 1892) : ولد الميرزا حسين علي النوري في مدينة طهران في 12 نوفمبر 1817 في منطقة تدعى "بوابة شمران". وكان والده الميرزا عباس النوري الملقب بميرزا بزرگ من نبلاء ايران حيث تنحدر سلالة بهاء الله من السلالة الساسانية العريقة, و كانت عائلته تملك اراض واسعة وعقارات متعدده في اقليم نور في مازندران.

شغل افراد اسرة بهاء الله مناصب سياسية هامة في الدولة لعدة اجيال, ولقد شغل والده الميرزا عباس منصب وزير الدولة لشئون منطقة مازندران. و على شأن أولاد الأغنياء والنبلاء في ذلك العصر لم يذهب بهاء الله الى المدارس بل اكتفى بتلقي فنون الفروسية والخط ومبادئ القراءة في بيت والده. وعند وفاة ميرزا عباس عام 1839م عرضت الحكومة على بهاء الله وضيفة والده ولكنه رفضها. قضى بهاء الله بعد ذلك عدة اعوام في ادارة املاك العائلة والمشاركة بشكل واسع في اعمال الخير فاطلق عليه اهل المنطقة لقب "أبو الفقراء".

وفي سن الثامنة والعشرين آمن حسين علي بدعوة الباب في سنة 1844 فور إطلاعه على بعض كتابات الباب التي ارسلها له مع اقرب مؤيديه "ملا حسين بشروئي". وصار بهاء الله من اشهر اتباعه الباب وانصار دينه. قام بهاء الله بنشر تعاليم الباب وخاصة في اقليم نور وكانت قد حمته مكانة اسرته وحسن سيرته من الاضطهاد نوعا ما خلال الثلاث الى الاربع سنوات الاولى من ايمانه بدعوة الباب. ولقد لعب بهاء الله دورا رئيسيا في انتشار دعوة الباب وخاصة خلال مؤتمر بدشت الذي يعتبر نقطة تحول هامة في تاريخ البابية واتخذ حسين علي لنفسه خلال هذا المؤتمر لقب بهاء الله.

وبعد وفاة الباب استمر بهاء الله بترويج دعوة الباب وتمتع بمكانة قيادية خاصة بين البابيين. والقي القبض على بهاء الله في سنة 1852م وزج به في سجن "سياه جال" (النقرة السوداء) بعد محاولة فاشلة لإغتيال الشاه التي اتهم بهاء الله بالضلوع فيها رغم عدم توفر الأدلة. ولم تحميه مكانته الاجتماعية من التعرض لشتى انواع العذاب والاضطهاد بعد ذلك. ويذكر التاريخ البهائي ان بداية نزول الوحي على بهاء الله كانت خلال فترة وجوده في ذلك السجن ولو انه لم يفصح بذلك إلا بعد مرور 10 سنوات.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi.../180px-BPC.jpg
أطلق سراح بهاء الله من سجن السياه جال بعد ان قضى فيه اربعة اشهر ونصف بعد ان اعترف الاشخاص الحقيقيون بعملتهم ضد الشاه. وعقب خروج بهاء الله من السجن نفي فورا من وطنه الى مدينة بغداد التي كانت وقتها تحت الحكم العثماني ومكث فيها عشرة سنوات. ولقد عرف بهاء الله في هذه الفترة بعلمه ومساعدته للفقراء والمحتاجين. ويذكر التاريخ البهائي انه بالاضافة الى علاقة بهاء الله الطيبة مع اهل المنطقة فلقد احترمه علماء المنطقة وقادتها فجاء للقائه الاكراد من علماء الصوفيه الذين كانوا قد سمعوا عنه خلال فترة عزلته التي دامت سنتين في منطقة السليمانية وزاره كذلك العديد من معاصريه من علماء بغداد ومن ضمنهم ابن الالوسي مفتي بغداد الشهير والشيخ عبد السلام والشيخ عبد القادر والسيد الداودي ووفود عديدة من اصحاب الشأن ونبلاء البلاط العثماني والفارسي.

ونتيجة ضغوط من الحكومة الايرانية, نفي بهاء الله بعد ذلك مرة أخرى الى القسطنطينية (استانبول) وبعدها الى مدينة أدرنة في القسم الأوروبي من تركيا وبقى هناك خمسة سنوات حبس بعدها في قلعة عكاء في فلسطين. وكان حبسه ونفيه الذين داما طوال الاربعين سنة الاخيرة من حياته لغرض التخلص منه والحد من انتشار نفوذه. ويذكر التاريخ البهائي ان بهاء الله اعلن دعوته كصاحب رسالة مستقلة الى بعض اتباعه في حديقة على ضفاف نهر دجلة سميت فيما بعد بـ "حديقة الرضوان" وكان ذلك قبل رحيله من بغداد.

وأثناء وجود بهاء الله في مدينة ادرنة, زاد الخلاف بينه وبين اخيه غير الشقيق الملقب بــ (صبح أزل) الذي كان يصر على زعامته للحركة البابية حسب وصية الباب وانتهى هذا الخلاف بدعوة بهاء الله العلنية في 1866 بأنه هو الذي بشر الباب بقدومه بكنية "من يظهره الله" وموعود الظهورات التي سبقته. ومن بعدها نفي صبح أزل مع اتباعه الى جزيرة قبرص ونفي بهاء الله الى سجن عكاء.

كتب بهاء الله خلال الاربعين سنة التي قضاها في الحبس والنفي العدد الوفير من الكتب والرسائل باللغتين العربية والفارسية ومن كتبه المشهورة: الكتاب الأقدس الذي دون فيه أحكام الدين البهائي, وكتاب الإيقان وكتاب الوديان السبعة وكتاب الكلمات المكنونة وغيرها . وخلال إقامته في ادرنة سنة 1866 وكذلك بعدها خلال سجنه في قلعة عكاء سنة 1868, أرسل بهاء الله عدة رسائل معنونة الى ملوك وسلاطين ذلك العصر ولبابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ,أعلن لهم فيها عن مقامه ودعاهم فيها الى نبذ الخلافات والى العمل من اجل وحدة العالم ومن اجل السلام. وكان من ضمن هؤلاء, السلطان عبد العزيز و ناصر الدين شاه ملك ايران ونابليون الثالث والملكة فكتوريا ملكة بريطانيا وملك النمسة وقيصر روسيا وغيرهم .

وقرب نهاية حياته, تراخت صرامة الحبس وتطبيق احكام السلطان عبد العزيز شيئا فشيئا. ورغم انه كان لايزال سجينا رسميا, فلقد سمح لبهاء الله ان يقضي آخر سنوات عمره في بيت واسع في احدى ضواحي المدينة كان قد اشتراه ابنه عباس افندي "عبد البهاء". وأستمر بهاء الله في الكتابة في سنواته الاخيرة في هذا البيت الذي يسمى بـ "قصر البهجة". وزاره في هذا البيت المستشرق ي. ج. براون و وصف براون لقائه هذا مع بهاء الله في كتابه"مقالة سائح" (من مطبوعات جامعة كامبردج).


وعند وفاة بهاء الله في سنة 1892 دفن في احدى الغرف في البيت المجاور لقصر البهجة, ويعتبر مرقده أحد الأماكن المقدسة التي يزورها العديد من الناس ويعتبر كذلك قبلة البهائيين في صلاتهم.

اما عن البهائيون فهم : 

البهائيون هم أتباع الدين البهائي ويؤمنون بأن بهاء الله هو الموعود المنتظر لأتباع الديانات السابقة وبأنه المربي الإلهي لهذا العصر .

الإحصائيات البهائية تشير الى ان عدد البهائيين في العالم هو حوالي 6 ملايين نسمة. أما الإحصائيات غير البهائية فتقدر عدد اتباعه بين 4 و 8 ملايين نسمة.

كانت بدايات الدين البهائي في الامبراطوريتين الفارسية والعثمانية, ثم بدأ يتقبله العديد من سكان الغرب منذ بداية القرن العشرين ومن بعدها في حوالي الخمسينات من ذلك القرن ازدادت اعداد البهائيين في باقي بلدان العالم. وتتفق معظم المصادر الحالية على ان تعداد البهائيين في الهند وافريقيا واميركا الجنوبية وجزر المحيط الهادي قد جاوز بكثير تعدادهم في ايران وباقي بلدان الشرق الاوسط والبلدان الغربية حيث كان انتشاره في الأول.

ويذكر الكتاب السنوي التابع لموسوعة بريتانكا لعام 1992 هذه الاحصائيات:
الدين البهائي هو ثاني ديانة عالمية من ناحية الانتشار الجغرافي. يتواجد اتباعه في 247 دولة ومقاطعة في العالم. اتباعه يمثلون 2100 عرق وأقلية قبلية. ويقدر الكتاب السنوي لعام 2005م التابع لنفس الموسوعة اتباع الدين ألبهائي بــ 6 ملايين نسمة وبأن كتبه مترجمة إلى اكثر من 800 لغة.

نقل مباشر من احد مواقع البهائيون و هو 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%...B3%D9%8A%D8%A9

رأي العرب من معاصريه : 

دخل بهاء الله مدينة عكّا سجينًا، وبقي فيها سجينًا زهاء ربع قرن بأمر من السلطان العثماني، واتُّهم بالكفر، وتقويض أركان الدّين، وادّعاء الألوهيّة، وتضليل النّاس؛ فحذرته أهالي عكّا أوّل الأمر، ثم تتبّع النّاس حركاته، وتحرّوا أمره، واطّلعوا على دعوته، وتفحّصوا أقواله وأفعاله خلال تلك الفترة الطويلة التي قضاها بينهم، فتبيّنوا كذب كلّ ما أشيع عنه. بذلك شهدت كلماتهم وعباراتهم حين تشييعهم جنازته وتأبينه(1). وأعربت كلماتهم البسيطة عن مشاعر فاضت بها قلوب صادقة، رغم ما كان يمكن أن يلحق بهم من أذى لمخالفتهم الإرادة السّنيّة،بهاء الله عاش في عكا وتوفي فيها سجينا. كتب الأستاذ جاد عيد من أهالي عكّا راثيًا بهاء الله: "... فلا محاسن فضله تدرك، ولا مآثر عدله تعدّ، ولا فيوض مراحمه توصف، ولا غزارة مكارمه تحصر، ولا كرم أعراقه ككرم أعراق النّاس. فإنّ كلّ هذه الصّفات الّتي كان فيها آية الله في خلقه لم تكن لتفي بوصف بعثته الشّريفة، فهو الإمام المنفرد بصفاته، والحبر المتناهي بحسناته ومبرّاته، بل هو فوق ما يصف الواصفون وينعت النّاعتون..."

ومن رثاء نظمه الشّيخ عبد الملك الشّعبي:

لقد كان ربّ الفضل والعلم والتّقى......وبحر النّدى والجود والحلم والمجد

ومصباح جود في الدّجى يهتدي به......بلى غاية الرّاجي وأكرم من يسدي


ومن رثاء نظمه المعلّم أمين فارس من كفر يسيف:

قد كان كهفًا للبرايـا كـلّ مـن.........وافاه كان ينال ما يستنظر

قد كان شمس هدى وبدر فضائل......ومفاخر ومآثـر لا تنكـر


ومن رثاء رشيد افندي الصّفدي من عكّا:

إمام قد حوى علمًا وفضلاً......ورشدًا منه قد ظهر البهاء

بتحقيق اليقين على صلاح......وزهد لا يشوبهمـا ريـاء


ومن رثاء أمين زيدان:

يا إمام الهدى ونور البهـاء.........أيّ لفظ يفيك حقّ العزاء

ليت شعري من لي بلفظ نبيّ......فيه أرثي علامة الأنبياء


كما كذّب المؤرخ الإسّلامي، الأمير شكيب أرسلان، موضحا عدم صحة الافتراءات الموجّهة إلى بهاء الله، فقال: "وممّا لا جدال فيه أن البهاء وأولاده بمقامهم هذه المدّة الطّويلة بعكّا أصبحوا بأشخاصهم معروفين لدى أهالي بلادنا المعرفة التّامة، بحيث صفا جوهرهم عن أن تعتوره الجهالة، وامتنعت حقيقتهم عن أن تتلاعب بها حصائد الألسنة. أمّا البهاء فقد أجمع أهل عكّا على أنّه كان يقضي وقته معتزلاً معتكفًا، وأنّه ما اطّلع له أحد على سوء، ولا مظنّة نقد، ولا مدعاة شبهة في أحواله الشّخصيّة كلّها..."(2)

وكتب محمود خير الدّين الحلبي، صاحب جريدتي وفاء العرب والشّورى الدّمشقيّتين: "...وانتقل حضرة بهاء الله إلى (البهجة) وواصل جهاده حتى أصبح كعبة الورّاد من جميع الجهات. وبدأت الهبات ترد عليه بكثرة من الأتباع والمريدين. ومع ذلك فما كان يتجاوز حدود البساطة وكان ينفق على الفقراء والمساكين، ويقضي معظم أوقاته بالصّلاة والعبادة..."(3) _______________________________________________

(1) ملا محمد علي زرندي، مثنوي، المطبعة العربية بمصر، ١٩٢٤. 
(2) الأمير شكيب أرسلان، حاضر العالم الإسلامي، المجلد ۲، الجزء ۳ ص٣٥٨. 
(3) محمود خير الدّين الحلبي، عشر سنوات حول العالم، الجزء ۱، ص٤١، مطبعة ابن زيدون، دمشق، ١٩٣٧

----------


## فتى مصر

شكر يا اخت رانيا على الموضوع دا انا كنت لسه بسال فى موضوع تانى  عن البهائية دى وكنت اول مرة اسمع عنها . شكر على الطرح والتوضيح .

----------


## رانيا عمر

اخي الكريم فتي مصر 
مشكور اخي علي المرور الكريم
و يا رب يكون الموضوع افادك

----------


## summar

ارجو من المشرف تثبيت الموضوع

من رأيي ان الموضوع اثير بواسطة اعوان امريكا لاثارة الفتن فى مصر
عمرنا ماسمعنا عن البهائيين دول
فجأة كده ظهروا وليهم حقوق كمان.؟؟؟
استغفر الله العظيم
شكرا اختى على طرح الموضوع ولاهتمامك

----------


## رانيا عمر

سمر مشكورة للمرور اختي الكريمة 
و فعلا ده موضوع خطير جدا 
و ربنا يستر علي مصرنا

----------


## عمرو صالح

اختى الغالية رانيا
الموضوع فيه دعاية للبهائية اكتر منه نقض 
وكمان مكنش في داعي لوضع رابط الموقع البهائي
شكرا على المجهود  :f:

----------


## mohamed95

أشارك ألأخ الكريم عمر صالح في رأيه وأرجو عدم تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأن البهائيه دي بدعه وكل بدعه ضلاله وكل ضلاله في النار كما قال رسولنا الأكرم صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا  ارفض أن يكون موقعنا الجميل دعايه لضلال وأنا واثق أن الأخت الفاضله كاتبة هذا الموضوع لم تقصد الدعايه لهذا الضلال .وشكرا ::evil::

----------


## الشريف العلوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين وخاتم المرسلين وخاتم من تلقى الوحى من السماء محمدا بن عبدالله الهاشمى القرشى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
اما بعد

الانسه المحترمه       لم ارى من كلامك سوى عرضك التام لكلام البهائية عن انفسهم ولم اجد اى رد على كلامهم لاحد من اهل العلم او حتى لكى انت من باب الاجتهاد على الاقل  .....؟؟؟!!!!!!!
فتوارد على ذهنى ان اسالك هل انت من اهل السنة والجماعة  ام انك على هذه العقيدة الجديدة ...

----------


## ابن الكنانة

الأخت رانيا عمر: 
وددت لو لم تكوني محايدة هكذا، فقد كان عرضك  و الذي يبدو إيجابيا حول ذلك الهالك بسبب نقلك عن مصادر بهائية أو من مصادر غربية تشجع على هذه الحركات المفسدة المارقة من الدين.
و كنا نود لو عرضت لمواقف الإسلام من تلك النحلة الباطلة.
لقد نشأت الفرقة الضالة على يد الاستعمار إذ أنها تواليه و لا تدعو لدفعه فحقت لها رعايته، وحمايته.
ولمن شاء الاطلاع على منكراتهم فهناك كتاب في ضلالاتهم و الرد عليها للدكتورة سهير الفيل من إصدارات دار المنار، الطبعة الأولى 1991.  
و السلام

----------


## رانيا عمر

الاخوة الاعزاء
لم عرض الموضوع للدعاية 
و لم اضع الرابط للدعاية 
و لكن اردت نقل ما يقوله البهائيون عن بهاء الله و البهائيون عن انفسهم 
ام عن الراي الخاص بهم فاوضحت راي العرب من معاصريهم 
و اما عن الناحية الاسلامية لم اتدخل بها لانني اقصد هنا الناحية السياسية 
و مع الشكر لكم جميعا للايضاح و النقد 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## رانيا عمر

> أشارك ألأخ الكريم عمر صالح في رأيه وأرجو عدم تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأن البهائيه دي بدعه وكل بدعه ضلاله وكل ضلاله في النار كما قال رسولنا الأكرم صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا  ارفض أن يكون موقعنا الجميل دعايه لضلال وأنا واثق أن الأخت الفاضله كاتبة هذا الموضوع لم تقصد الدعايه لهذا الضلال .وشكرا



بطبع لم يكن هذا في ذهني مطلقا 
دعاية لمن هم ؟؟؟ للبهائيون 
اعتذر عن عرضي للموضوع 
و شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## رانيا عمر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين وخاتم المرسلين وخاتم من تلقى الوحى من السماء محمدا بن عبدالله الهاشمى القرشى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
> اما بعد
> 
> الانسه المحترمه       لم ارى من كلامك سوى عرضك التام لكلام البهائية عن انفسهم ولم اجد اى رد على كلامهم لاحد من اهل العلم او حتى لكى انت من باب الاجتهاد على الاقل  .....؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> فتوارد على ذهنى ان اسالك هل انت من اهل السنة والجماعة  ام انك على هذه العقيدة الجديدة ...


الحمد لله انا مسلمة و اعتز بديني 
اشكرك اخي للرد علي الموضوع

----------


## عمرو صالح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين وخاتم المرسلين وخاتم من تلقى الوحى من السماء محمدا بن عبدالله الهاشمى القرشى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
> اما بعد
> 
> الانسه المحترمه       لم ارى من كلامك سوى عرضك التام لكلام البهائية عن انفسهم ولم اجد اى رد على كلامهم لاحد من اهل العلم او حتى لكى انت من باب الاجتهاد على الاقل  .....؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> فتوارد على ذهنى ان اسالك هل انت من اهل السنة والجماعة  ام انك على هذه العقيدة الجديدة ...


*لا اله الا الله سؤالك صعب يا اخي الكريم  هي ان شاء الله من اهل السنة
ويكفي ان اسم والدها عمر 
ولا يوجد شيعي يرضى بتسميه اسم عمر  او حتى عمرو
واضح انها نقلت الموضوع بسلامة نيه
لكن كان من الواجب عليها قراءة الموضوع جيداً قبل النقل*

----------


## رانيا عمر

اشكرك عمرو

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اسمحى لى اختى الكريمة بهذه المشاركة
البهائية

التعريف : دين مُخْتَرعٌ، أنشأه وأظهره حسين علي الملقب " البهاء "، والذي ادعى النبوة، وزعم أن شريعة الإسلام قد نسخت بمبعثه.

المؤسسون :

الميرزا حسين علي الملقب "البهاء" ولد في قرية "نور" بنواحي "مازندران" بإيران ، سنة 1233هـ .


التقى البهاء بأحد مدعي النبوة، واسمه " الباب " وأصبح البهاء من أتباعه إلى أن مات، وتنازع هو وأخوه "صبح الأزل" خلافة الباب بعد موته حتى افترقا جسدا وفكرا .


ثم ادعى البهاء النبوة، ولم يكتف بها بل تجاوزها إلى ادعاء الألوهية، وأنه القيوم الذي سيبقى ويخلد، وأنه روح الله، وأنه هو من بعث الأنبياء والرسل، وأوحى بالأديان، وزعم أن "الباب"لم يكن إلا نبيا مهمته التبشير بظهوره .

نبذة تاريخية عن البابية ووليدتها البهائية 

ظهرت البابية أول ما ظهرت في إيران، وبدأت دعوتها سرا، غير أن أمرها شاع، وبلغ السلطات في إيران، فقامت بالقبض على زعيمها "الباب" وسجنته سنة 1263هـ - 1847م، إلا أن أتباعه وجدوا طريقة للالتقاء به في السجن، والتشاور معه حول سير دعوتهم.

ثم تحوّل البابية في أسلوب دعوتهم – بعد انكشاف أمرهم- من السر إلى الجهر، فدعوا إلى عقد مؤتمر يجمع أقطابهم، فاجتمعوا في صحراء "بدشت" بإيران في رجب سنة 1264هـ، وقرروا نسخ الشريعة الإسلامية، لأن "الباب" قد أبطل العمل بها .


وكان من أشد أنصار هذه الفكرة - إلغاء الشريعة- والمتحمسين لها، حسين علي نوري، والذي استطاع أن يتميز في ذلك المؤتمر ويخرج بلقب " بهاء الله " تمهيدا لما يخطط إعلانه من أنه خليفة "الباب".


واشترك "البهاء" في محاولة اغتيال الملك " ناصر الدين" شاه إيران، إلا أن المحاولة باءت بالفشل، وكشف الفاعلون، ففر "البهاء" إلى سفارة روسيا التي قدمت له الحماية الكاملة، ولم تسلمه إلى السلطات الإيرانية إلا بعد أن أخذت وعدا منها بعدم إعدامه .


ولم تكتف بذلك بل ساعدت على إخراجه من إيران، فنفي " البهاء " وأخوه "صبح الأزل" إلى بغداد في جمادى الآخرة 1269هـ الموافق إبريل 1853م، ومن بغداد إلى إستانبول في ذي القعدة 1279هـ الموافق إبريل 1863م، ومن اسطنبول نقلا إلى أدرنة، ومكثا هناك نحو أربع سنوات ونصف، اختلف خلالها الأَخَوَان، وتنافسا المناصب والألقاب، وقام "البهاء" خلالها بنشر دعوته بين عامة الناس، فتبعه طائفة سموا "البهائية" وتبع طائفة أخرى أخاه فسموا "الأزلية" أو "البابية" .


أدركت الدولة العثمانية خطر "البهاء" وأخيه "صبح الأزل" على الناس فقامت بنفيهما مرة أخرى وفرقت بينهما، فنفت "صبح الأزل" إلى قبرص وظل بها حتى مات، في حين نفت " البهاء " إلى عكا، ومعه بعض أتباعه، فنزل بها سنة 1285هـ الموافق 1868م، حيث لقي حفاوة بالغة من اليهود الذين أحاطوه بالرعاية، وأضحت عكا منذ ذلك التاريخ مقرا دائما للبهائية ومكانا مقدسا لهم.



عقائد البهائية وأفكارها وشعائرها :


1. الإيمان بحلول الله في بعض خلقه، وأن الله قد حلَّ في "الباب" و"البهاء".


2. الإيمان بتناسخ الكائنات، وأن الثواب والعقاب يقع على الأرواح فقط.


3. الاعتقاد بأن جميع الأديان صحيحة، وأن التوراة والإنجيل غير محرَّفين، ويرون ضرورة توحيد جميع الأديان في دين واحد هو البهائية.


4. يقولون بنبوة بوذا وكنفوشيوس وبراهما وزرادشت وأمثالهم من حكماء الهند والصين والفرس. 


5. يؤمنون - موافقة للنصارى - بصلب المسيح.


6. ينكرون معجزات الأنبياء وحقيقة الملائكة والجن كما ينكرون الجنة والنار . 


7. يحرمون الحجاب على المرأة، ويحللون المتعة، ويدعون إلى شيوعية النساء والأموال.


8. يقولون إن دين الباب ناسخ لشريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.


9. يؤولون القيامة بظهور البهاء، أما قبلتهم فهي إلى البهجة بعكا بفلسطين بدلاً من المسجد الحرام.


10. الصلاة عندهم تؤدى في اليوم ثلاث مرات في اليوم، كل صلاة ثلاث ركعات، صبحا وظهرا ومساء، والوضوء لها بماء الورد، وإن لم يوجد فيكتفون بالبسملة "بسم الله الأطهر الأطهر" خمس مرات .


11. لا يجوزون الصلاة جماعة إلا عند الصلاة على الميت.


12. يقدّس البهائيون العدد تسعة عشر، ويجعلون عدد أشهر السنة تسعة عشر شهرا، عدد كل شهر تسعة عشر يوما.


13. يصوم البهائيون شهرا بهائيا واحدا هو شهر العلا ويبدأ من 2 إلى 21 مارس وهو آخر الشهور البهائية، وفيه يجب الامتناع عن تناول الطعام من الشروق إلى الغروب، ويعقب شهر صومهم عيد النيروز.


14. يحرم البهائيون الجهاد وحمل السلاح وإشهاره ضد الكفار الأعداء خدمة للمصالح الاستعمارية .


15. ينكرون أن محمداً - خاتم النبيين - مدعين استمرار الوحي بعده.


16. يبطلون الحج إلى مكة، ولهذا كان حجهم إلى حيث دفن "بهاء الله" في البهجة بعكا بفلسطين.

نماذج من كلام البهاء 


هذه نماذج من أقوال البهاء، نقلناها ليُعلم قيمة قائلها وثقافته، يقول البهاء " انتهت قيامة الإسلام بموت علي محمد الباب، وبدأت قيامة البيان ودين الباب بظهور من يظهره الله – يعني نفسه - فإذا مات أنتهت قيامته، وقامت قيامة الأقدس ودين البهاء ببعثة النبي الجديد "كتاب الإيقان ص 71.


ويقول في كتاب البديع ص 113: " كان المشركون أنفسهم يرون أن يوم القيامة خمسون ألف سنة!! فانقضت في ساعة واحدة !! أفتصدقون يا من عميت بصائركم ذلك ؟! وتعترضون أن تنقضي ألفا سنة بوهمكم في سنين معدودة".


ويقول كما في كتابه الأقدس ص 34 " ليس لأحد أن يحرك لسانه ويلهج بذكر الله أمام الناس حين يمشى في الطرقات والشوارع".


ويقول في ص 41 " كتب عليكم تجديد أثاث البيت في كل تسعة عشر عاماً ". ويقول: " أُحِلُ للرجل لبس الحرير لقد رفع الله حكم التحديد في اللباس واللحى".


ويقول:" قد منعتم من إرتقاء المنابر فمن أراد أن يتلو عليكم آيات ربه فليجلس على الكرسي " .



خاتمة 


تلك هي البهائية، وتلك بعض عقائدها، خليط غير متجانس من العقائد السماوية والأفكار الوثنية، أخرجها "البهاء" في قالب غريب، سماه وحياً وكتاباً مقدساً، فيالله أين عقول الخلق حين اتبعوه، وأين بصيرتهم حين قلدوه ؟!


هذا وقد صدرت فتاوى من مراجع معتمدة في العالم الإسلامي أفتت بكفر البهائية وردتها عن الإسلام، ننقل منها ما صدر عن الأزهر، وعن مفتي السعودية السابق الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله :



أولاً : فتوى دار الإفتاء بالأزهر :

" بسم الله ، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد:


فالبهائية فرقة مرتدة عن الإسلام، لا يجوز الإيمان بها، ولا الاشتراك فيها، و لا السماح لها بإنشاء جمعيات أو مؤسسات، وذلك لأنها تقوم على عقيدة الحلول، وتشريع غير ما أنزل الله، وادعاء النبوة، بل والألوهية، وهذا ما أفتى به مجمع البحوث الإسلامية في عهد الشيخ جاد الحق، وأقره المجمع الحالي .


يقول فضيلة الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق شيخ الأزهر السابق – رحمه الله : 
.. والبابية أو البهائية فكر خليط من فلسفات وأديان متعددة، ليس فيها جديد تحتاجه الأمة الإسلامية لإصلاح شأنها وجمع شملها، بل وضُح أنها تعمل لخدمة الصهيونية والاستعمار، فهي سليلة أفكار ونحل ابتليت بها الأمة الإسلامية حربا على الإسلام وباسم الدين " ا.هـ .



ثانيا: فتوى الشيخ ابن باز في البهائية :

سئل فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله - مفتي المملكة السعودية سابقا عن: الذين اعتنقوا مذهب ( بهاء الله) الذي ادعى النبوة، وادعى أيضا حلول الله فيه، هل يسوغ للمسلمين دفن هؤلاء الكفرة في مقابر المسلمين ؟ 


فأجاب: إذا كانت عقيدة البهائية كما ذكرتم فلا شك في كفرهم وأنه لا يجوز دفنهم في مقابر المسلمين؛ لأن من ادعى النبوة بعد نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كاذب وكافر بالنص وإجماع المسلمين ؛ لأن ذلك تكذيب لقوله تعالى:{ ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين } ، ولما تواترت به الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه خاتم الأنبياء لا نبي بعده، وهكذا من ادعى أن الله سبحانه حال فيه، أو في أحد من الخلق فهو كافر بإجماع المسلمين؛ لأن الله سبحانه لا يحل في أحد من خلقه بل هو أجل وأعظم من ذلك، ومن قال ذلك فهو كافر بإجماع المسلمين، مكذب للآيات والأحاديث الدالة على أن الله سبحانه فوق العرش، قد علا وارتفع فوق جميع خلقه، وهو سبحانه العلي الكبير الذي لا مثيل له، ولا شبيه له، وقد تعرَّف إلى عباده بقوله سبحانه: { إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش } ( الأعراف: 54 ) .. وهذا الذي أوضحه لك في حق الباري سبحانه، هو عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة التي درج عليها الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام، ودرج عليها خاتمهم محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودرج عليها خلفاؤه الراشدون وصحابته المرضيون والتابعون لهم بإحسان إلى يومنا هذا. 


واعلم - يا أخي - أنني لم أقرأ شيئا من كتب البهائية إلى حين التاريخ، ولكن قد علمت بالاستفاضة أنها طائفة ضالة كافرة خارجة عن دائرة الإسلام، وعلى مقتضى ما ذكر في السؤال حصل الجواب. 


ثم إني اطلعت بعد تحرير الجواب على محاورة بين سني وبهائي نشرتها مجلة (الهدي النبوي) لأنصار السنة في القاهرة، في أعداد أربعة، قرأت منها ثلاثة أعداد صادرة في رمضان وذي القعدة اثنان منها صدرا في عام 1368هـ، والثالث في ربيع الثاني من عام 1369هـ، وقد صرح البهائي في هذه المحاورة أن بهاء الله رسول الطائفة البهائية، يزعم أنه رسول ناسخ للشرائع التي قبله، نسخ تعديل وتلطيف، وأن كل عصر يحتاج إلى رسول، وصرح أيضا بإنكار الملائكة، وأن حقيقة الملائكة هي أرواح المؤمنين العالية، وظاهر كلامه أيضا إنكار المعاد الجثماني، وإنكار ما أخبر به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الدجال، ولا شك أن دعوى البهائي (الرسالة)، وزعمه أن كل عصر يحتاج إلى رسول كفر صريح .

----------


## رانيا عمر

اشكرك لاضافة هذا الموضوع بنفس الموضوع
و ارجو ان يتم تغيير اسم الموضوع

 من هم البهائيون في نظر الامة الاسلامية و من هم البهائيون من وجهه نظرهم؟

ليكون موضوع مكتمل 
مع جزيل شكري و تقديري لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله موضوع مثبت عن البهائيين سبق لى كتابته من ستة أشهر عندما تنبهت لخطر هذه الفئة ارجو الدخول اليه ففيه كل ما يخص هذه الفئة الضالة

----------


## ميمو المصرى

بصراحه انا مش بامن  بالكلام ده ولا بحب اسمعه حتى وعلى فكره انا مش قريت الموضوع كله بس اخدت فكرته وربنا يسترها
وكمان مش بشجع ابدا الطرق الصوفيه والكلام ده الحاجات دى انا مش مقتنع بيها نهائى
شكرا على نقل الموضوع

----------


## إبراهيم شكري

موضوع مميز بس بجد انا مكنتش اعرف عنه اي حاجة غير لما ندهتني زوجتي وقالت لي الحق شوف عمرو اديب بيعمل ايه 
وعمرو نها الحلقة مع الكافرين دول بننا هنشوف فصول وفصول

----------


## أمير المعتزلة

لا اعلم لماذا هذه الضجة الكبيرة؟ من شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر
هم ارتضوا لأنفسهم الكفر فليكفروا، و هل البطاقة هي التي ستحل المشكلة؟
سواء كتب بهائي في البطاقة ام لا سوف يبقى البهائي بهائي 
لماذا لا نتقبل الأخر؟ كيف ندعي اننا دولة اسلامية و لا نطبق ادنى شيء من الشريعة؟
الوطن ليس حكرا على المسلم او المسيحي فقط و ليس كون شخص انه حتى ملحد يعني بالضرورة انه خائن يجب نبذه من المجتمع!

----------


## فاضــل

> لماذا لا نتقبل الأخر؟ كيف ندعي اننا دولة اسلامية و لا نطبق ادنى شيء من الشريعة؟
> الوطن ليس حكرا على المسلم او المسيحي فقط و ليس كون شخص انه حتى ملحد يعني بالضرورة انه خائن يجب نبذه من المجتمع!


لست ادري ما هو الشي الأدني من الشريعة هذا الذي تتكلم عنه و الذي تريد تطبيقه

عندما يكون حكم الشريعة على هذه الطائفة انهم طائفة "خارجة" عن الشريعة و عن الملة .. بل و معادية للملة ايضا فكيف يكون الوضع هو الاعتراف بهم "كديانة"؟

الاعتراف بهم كمواطنين لهم حقوق شيء .. و الاعتراف بأن اعتقادهم هذا هو "دين" شيء آخر خصوصا عندما تكون  الشريعة قد حسمت هذا الأمر فالأديان _ حسب الشريعة - معروفة .. و الأنبياء _حسب الشريعة - معروفون .. و الإله الواحد _ حسب الشريعة - معروف .. فاين البهائية من كل ذلك؟

----------


## أمير المعتزلة

> لست ادري ما هو الشي الأدني من الشريعة هذا الذي تتكلم عنه و الذي تريد تطبيقه
> 
> عندما يكون حكم الشريعة على هذه الطائفة انهم طائفة "خارجة" عن الشريعة و عن الملة .. بل و معادية للملة ايضا فكيف يكون الوضع هو الاعتراف بهم "كديانة"؟
> 
> الاعتراف بهم كمواطنين لهم حقوق شيء .. و الاعتراف بأن اعتقادهم هذا هو "دين" شيء آخر خصوصا عندما تكون  الشريعة قد حسمت هذا الأمر فالأديان _ حسب الشريعة - معروفة .. و الأنبياء _حسب الشريعة - معروفون .. و الإله الواحد _ حسب الشريعة - معروف .. فاين البهائية من كل ذلك؟


عفوا اخي، الست تعيش في مصر معنا و تعرف ان كل شيء مباح بالقانون؟ زنا ربا كباريهات الخ الخ
اذا كنا لا نطبق الشريعة على انفسنا فلماذا التضييق على الأخريين؟
ثم من قال انهم طائفة خارجة عن الشريعة؟ قل هذا اذا كانوا مسلمين و خرجوا علينا بمذهب جديد اسمه البهائية، هم لا يعتبرون انفسهم مسلمين بالاساس فكيف نعتبرهم خارجين او نجبرهم على وضع الاسلام على بطاقاتهم و هم لا ينتمون اليه بالاساس؟!!

----------


## فاضــل

> عفوا اخي، الست تعيش في مصر معنا و تعرف ان كل شيء مباح بالقانون؟ زنا ربا كباريهات الخ الخ
> اذا كنا لا نطبق الشريعة على انفسنا فلماذا التضييق على الأخريين؟
> ثم من قال انهم طائفة خارجة عن الشريعة؟ قل هذا اذا كانوا مسلمين و خرجوا علينا بمذهب جديد اسمه البهائية، هم لا يعتبرون انفسهم مسلمين بالاساس فكيف نعتبرهم خارجين او نجبرهم على وضع الاسلام على بطاقاتهم و هم لا ينتمون اليه بالاساس؟!!


اذا كنا لا نطبق الشريعة على أنفسنا كما تقول فالأولى أن نطالب بتطبيقها (أو بتطبيق ما لا يطبق منها حاليا) و ليس أن نتحلل مما تبقى من تطبيق لها تحت زعم عدم التضييق على الآخرين

البهائية خارجة عن الشريعة بمعنى أنها غير داخلة فيها اي أنها فرقة لا تدخل ضمن حيز الاعتقاد الذي يعتقده المسلمون 

مع ملاحظة أن الموضوع كله موضوع إجرائي متعلق بكتابة خانة الديانة في البطاقة الشخصية و ليس حرمانهم  من حقوق المواطنة أو فرض الاسلام عليهم كدين .. فلديهم خيارات أخرى غير الاسلام .. و اثق أنهم سيختاروا واحدا منها لكتابته في بطاقاتهم بعد حكم المحكمة ..

----------


## أمير المعتزلة

> اذا كنا لا نطبق الشريعة على أنفسنا كما تقول فالأولى أن نطالب بتطبيقها (أو بتطبيق ما لا يطبق منها حاليا) و ليس أن نتحلل مما تبقى من تطبيق لها تحت زعم عدم التضييق على الآخرين
> 
> البهائية خارجة عن الشريعة بمعنى أنها غير داخلة فيها اي أنها فرقة لا تدخل ضمن حيز الاعتقاد الذي يعتقده المسلمون 
> 
> مع ملاحظة أن الموضوع كله موضوع إجرائي متعلق بكتابة خانة الديانة في البطاقة الشخصية و ليس حرمانهم  من حقوق المواطنة أو فرض الاسلام عليهم كدين .. فلديهم خيارات أخرى غير الاسلام .. و اثق أنهم سيختاروا واحدا منها لكتابته في بطاقاتهم بعد حكم المحكمة ..


خلينا صريحين استاذ فاضل، تطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية اذا سمح به النظام الحاكم سوف يستغرق ما لا يقل عن 20 سنة لذا الافضل ان نطبقها على انفسنا اولا و بالتدريج سوف تصبح عرف نستطيع تقنينه
اما البهائية فهي ليست خارجة عن الشريعة لأنها اصلا لا تنتمي الى الاسلام و الاسهل ان نقول عليها ديانة وضعية او غير سماوية
و كما ترى او كما قلت بأن الموضوع اجرائي لا يقدم و لا يؤخر فلماذا التزمت فيه؟ و ما هي الحكمة بأن اجد شخصا مكتوب في بطاقته انه مسلم و هو ليس بمسلم؟ اليس هذا اجبارا و خرقا لحقوق الانسان؟ هل سوف يمثل هذا الشخص خطرا اذا كان معروف انه بهائي ام عندما يجبر على وضع ديانة غير ديانته في خانة البطاقة؟
مصر اسميا دولة اسلامية لكن عمليا دولة علمانية فاما نطبق الشريعة و اما نطبق القانون و القانون لا يمنع حرية اعتناق اي دين و انا قد قابلت من يجاهر بالحاده فهل اتخذ اي اجراء ضده؟ لا لم يحدث اذا فلنواجه الحقيقة و لا ننتقي

----------


## فاضــل

> خلينا صريحين استاذ فاضل، تطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية اذا سمح به النظام الحاكم سوف يستغرق ما لا يقل عن 20 سنة لذا الافضل ان نطبقها على انفسنا اولا و بالتدريج سوف تصبح عرف نستطيع تقنينه
> اما البهائية فهي ليست خارجة عن الشريعة لأنها اصلا لا تنتمي الى الاسلام و الاسهل ان نقول عليها ديانة وضعية او غير سماوية
> و كما ترى او كما قلت بأن الموضوع اجرائي لا يقدم و لا يؤخر فلماذا التزمت فيه؟ و ما هي الحكمة بأن اجد شخصا مكتوب في بطاقته انه مسلم و هو ليس بمسلم؟ اليس هذا اجبارا و خرقا لحقوق الانسان؟ هل سوف يمثل هذا الشخص خطرا اذا كان معروف انه بهائي ام عندما يجبر على وضع ديانة غير ديانته في خانة البطاقة؟
> مصر اسميا دولة اسلامية لكن عمليا دولة علمانية فاما نطبق الشريعة و اما نطبق القانون و القانون لا يمنع حرية اعتناق اي دين و انا قد قابلت من يجاهر بالحاده فهل اتخذ اي اجراء ضده؟ لا لم يحدث اذا فلنواجه الحقيقة و لا ننتقي


النقطة الأساسية أن الشريعة تفرق بين الديانات السماوية ( و هي دين واحد و لكن رسالات متعددة ) و بين المعتقدات الوضعية حتى و لو سماها أصحابها ديانات

و على ذلك فالديانات السماوية غير الإسلام هي ديانة أهل الكتاب ..و ما سوى ذلك فهي معتقدات بشرية و ليست ديانات .. 

المشكلة الأساسية تكمن في محاولة جعل الشريعة "رأي" .. و الرأي "شريعة"

و لا استسيغ كلمتك الأخيرة و ليس معنى اختلافنا في الرأي أن نلقي كلمات لها وقع خاص و معنى خاص على عواهنها دون تقدير لعواقبها

----------


## أمير المعتزلة

> النقطة الأساسية أن الشريعة تفرق بين الديانات السماوية ( و هي دين واحد و لكن رسالات متعددة ) و بين المعتقدات الوضعية حتى و لو سماها أصحابها ديانات
> 
> و على ذلك فالديانات السماوية غير الإسلام هي ديانة أهل الكتاب ..و ما سوى ذلك فهي معتقدات بشرية و ليست ديانات .. 
> 
> المشكلة الأساسية تكمن في محاولة جعل الشريعة "رأي" .. و الرأي "شريعة"
> 
> و لا استسيغ كلمتك الأخيرة و ليس معنى اختلافنا في الرأي أن نلقي كلمات لها وقع خاص و معنى خاص على عواهنها دون تقدير لعواقبها


معك في شرحك لكلمة الشريعة و لكنك لم تجبني حتى الأن عن ما هو الحل الامثل لمشكلة البهائيين!
و اريد تفسيرك للسطر الأخير لأني لم افهم قصدك بالضبط!

----------


## سيد حسن

الاخوة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

بداية يجب أن نفهم ما هو مغزى البطاقة الشخصية أو بيانات الفرد المواطن في مصر والفرد المقيم ، إن مغزاها في ظني هو التسهيل والتمييز في المعاملة فالمواطن المسلم له معاملة ( في إطار الشرع الإسلامي المهيمن على مصر فرضا ) تختلف عن المواطن النصراني أو اليهودي إن وجد وبالتأكيد هؤلاء أصحاب الديانات السماوية ( أهل الذمة مصطلحا ) يختلفون في المعاملة عن المشركين ( مصطلحا ) .

وإذا اعتبرنا أن البهائية شركا وان من يعتنقها مشركا وبدين وضعي لا سماوي ومساويا لعبدة النار والبقر والحجارة وما إلى ذلك ، فنحن أمام فقه شرعي مختلف ويجب أن نحتكم إلى ما جاءت به الشريعة في معاملة المشركين من غير أصحاب الديانات السماوية ( أو أهل الذمة من يهود ونصارى كما يقال ) .

إذن يمكن لفقه الشرع أن يقول بإبعادهم أو طردهم أو أي شئ من هذا القبيل ، فالإسلام في ظني لا يقبل بمظاهر الشرك الفاجر المتحدى لله تعالى والمعلن أن يكون على أرضه وتحت سمائه .

لذا فالقول الفصل في رأيي لفقه المعاملات مع المشركين من غير أهل الذمة ، فلينظر أحدكم وليأتنا بالخبر اليقين من الشرع الحنيف في معاملة هؤلاء ولكم جزيل الشكر والمنة .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## atefhelal

*عن البهائية كما جاءت بفتوى من الأزهر الشريف :
المفتى : فضيلة الشيخ جاد الحق على جاد الحق.1 صفر 1401 هجرية - 8 ديسمبر 1981 م.

المبادئ:1- البهائية أو البابية مذهب مصنوع مزيج من أخلاط الديانات البوذية والبرهمية والوثنية والزرادشتية واليهودية والمسيحية والإسلامية ومن اعتقادات الباطنية.2- البهائيون لا يؤمنون بالبعث بعد الموت ولا بالجنة ولا بالنار. وهم بهذا لا يعترفون بنبوة سيدنا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه خاتم النبيين. وبهذا ليسوا من المسلمين. 3 - أجمع المسلمون على أن العقيدة البهائية أو البابية ليست عقيدة إسلامية، وأن من اعتنق هذا الدين ليس من المسلمين ، ومرتد عن دين الإسلام .

إن البهائية أو البابية طائفة منسوبة إلى رجل يدعى - ميرزا على محمد - الملقب بالباب، وقد قام بالدعوة إلى عقيدته فى عام 1260 هجرية ( 1844 م ) معلنا أنه يستهدف إصلاح ما فسد من أحوال المسلمين وتقويم ما اعوج من أمورهم، وقد جهر بدعوته بشيراز فى جنوب إيران، وتبعه بعض الناس، فأرسل فريقا منهم إلى جهات مختلفة من إيران للإعلام بظهوره وبث مزاعمه التى منها أنه رسول من الله، ووضع كتابا سماه ( البيان ) ادعى أن ما فيه شريعة منزلة من السماء، وزعم أن رسالته ناسخة لشريعة الإسلام، وابتدع لأتباعه أحكاما خالف بها أحكام الإسلام وقواعده، فجعل الصوم تسعة عشر يوما وعين لهذه الأيام وقت الاعتدال الربيعى، بحيث يكون عيد الفطر هو يوم النيروز على الدوام، واحتسب يوم الصوم من شروق الشمس إلى غروبها وأورد فى كتابه ( البيان ) فى هذا الشأن عبارة ( أيام معدودات، وقد جعلنا النيروز عيدا لكم بعد إكمالها ) .وقد دعى مؤسس هذه الديانة إلى مؤتمر عقد فى بادية ( بدشت ) فى إيران عام 1264 هجرية - 1848 م أفسح فيه عن خطوط هذه العقيدة وخيوطها، وأعلن خروجها وانفصالها عن الإسلام وشريعته، وقد قاوم العلماء فى عصره هذه الدعوة وأبانوا فسادها وأفتوا بكفره، واعتقل فى شيراز ثم فى أصفهان، وبعد فتن وحروب بين أشياعه وبين المسلمين عوقب بالإعدام صلبا عام 1265 هجرية ثم قام خليفته - ميرزا حسين على - الذى لقب نفسه بهاء الله ووضع كتابا سماه الأقدس سار فيه على نسق كتاب البيان الذى ألفه زعيم هذه العقيدة ميرزا على محمد ،ناقض فيه أصول الإسلام بل ناقض سائر الأديان، وأهدر كل ما جاء به الإسلام من عقيدة وشريعة. فجعل الصلاة تسع ركعات فى اليوم والليلة، وقبلة البهائيين فى صلاتهم التوجه إلى الجهة التى يوجد فيها ميرزا حسين المسمى بهاء الله. فقد قال لهم فى كتابه هذا ( إذا أردتم الصلاة فولوا وجوهكم شطرى الأقدس ) وأبطل الحج وأوصى بهدم بيت الله الحرام عند ظهور رجل مقتدر شجاع من أتباعه. وقال البهائية بمقالة الفلاسفة من قبلهم. قالوا بقدم العالم ( علم بهاء أن الكون بلا مبدأ زمنى، فهو صادر أبدى من العلة الأولى، وكان الخلق دائما مع خالقهم، وهو دائما معهم ) ومجمل القول فى هذا المذهب - البهائية أو البابية - أنه مذهب مصنوع، مزيج من أخلاط الديانات البوذية والبرهمية الوثنية والزرادشتية واليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام، ومن اعتقادات الباطنية ( كتاب مفتاح باب الأبواب للدكتور ميرزا محمد مهدى خان طبع مجلة المنار 1321 هجرية ) والبهائيون لا يؤمنون بالبعث بعد الموت ولا بالجنة ولا بالنار، وقلدوا بهذا القول الدهريين، ولقد ادعى زعيمهم الأول فى تفسير له لسورة يوسف أنه أفضل من رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وفضل كتابه البيان على القرآن، وهم بهذا لا يعترفون بنبوة سيدنا رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه خاتم النبيين ، وبهذا ليسوا من المسلمين، لأن عامة المسلمين كخاصتهم يؤمنون بالقرآن كتابا من عند الله .

أى أن البهائية وباختصار شديد قامت لتحارب المسلمين فى معتقدهم  ودينهم وفى ديارهم .. !! .*

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد الجليل / عاطف هلال

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا وكل الشكر والثناء لك ولخبرتك التى دائما ما تأتى لتحتوى اطراف الموضوعات المطروحة بالمنتدى وانه لينم عن فضل عقل وخبرة لا ينكران لمثلك سيدى .

وبالنسبة للموضوع المطروح الان عن البهائية انا قصدت ان اتبع مسلكك فى القول الفصل فى كيفية التعامل مع تلك الحالة الجديدة القديمة ، وحتى ننظر جميعا اليها بعدسة واحدة لا اكثر ونضع حكما واحدا عليهم ونستبين موقعهم منا نحن المسلمون بفضل الله .

لذا سيدى الكريم انا اردت ان اعرف كيف يمكن التعامل الرسمى الجهوى مع المنتسبين لتلك الديانة على ارض مصر ( من مثل الابعاد خارج البلاد او الاستبقاء بعقوبة او شىء من هذا القبيل ) مع ملاحظة الابعاد الاتية :

هل هم مواطنون مصريون مقيمون على ارض مصر وثبت لهم ذلك ام انهم دخلاء على البلاد .

هل هم حديثى الاعتناق لهذا الدين ومن اباء مسلمين وصحيح اسلامهم ام انهم دخلوا مصر بدينهم هذا واقاموا فيها ( وذلك كى يمكننا التفريق بين حالة الردة والشرك الطبيعى ) .

وبقى ان نوضح ان الخط الدينى الذى تنتهجه مصر له الدور الاكبر فى تحديد معاملة هؤلاء بمعنى هل هو علمانى بحت ام شرعى بحت ام شرعى سياسى .

لذا طلبت الافادة والاحاطة علما ان الامر سيكون منتهيا ومعلقا الى حين لو تعارضت معاملة هؤلاء شرعا مع معاملتهم سياسيا فالمقصد بالنسبة لى ليس تطبيق حكما عليهم ولكن تثبيته ، شأنهم فى ذلك شان كل القضايا الاخرى المعلقة حتى حين ولكنها ثابتة بالاجماع .

شكرا لك سيدى الكريم والسلام عليكم

----------


## الروحاني

انا لست بهائيا ومع ذلك لااتفق معهم برؤيتهم الدينية الوضعية

لكن اذكر فقط انهم  جزء من المواطنين ولهم كامل الحقوق والاحترام ولو كانوا ملاحدة  او مشركين بعبودية اي شئ

وهناك شئ بالاسلام يسمي حرية المعتقد(لااكراه بالدين) (فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر)(افانت تكره الناس حتي يكونون مؤمنين)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذن من شاء لايكون مسلما فالاسلام كفل حرية الاعتقاد بقوة وبنصوص ثابتة لاتقبل التحريف والتحوير ولي الاعناق

ونحن اكرمنا الله بنعمة الايمان وفتح فاه جهنم لمن خلقوا لها تنتظرهم وهذا عقابهم مستقبلا والامهال بالحياة شئ مؤقت لهم

لذلك يجب احترامهم واللطف بهم واحسان المعاملة لهم كما كان النبي محمد يحسن تعامله مع الكل من مشركين واهل كتاب (ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لاانفضوا من حولك)(فبما رجمة من الله لنت لهم)( وماارسلناك الا رحمة للعالمين)
اشكرك اخت رانيا وفقك الله

----------


## atefhelal

*حين يتحدث الأخ الفاضل الروحانى عن مايسمى بـ "حرية المعتقد" وأن يستند على مبدأ إسلامى جليل وهو " لاإكراه فى الدين" لتأكيد هذه الحرية.. فأنا أوافقه ..

ولكن حرية المعتقد لاتعنى خرقا وإفسادا لثوابت الأمة وقيمها ، ولاتعنى شذوذا واضحا ومفضوحا عن ماهو متعارف عليه وإلا أصبحت نوعا من الفوضى اللاأخلاقية ... فعندما تكون عقيدة الشخص هى فى إباحة اللواط والسحاق مثلا ، فسوف نقول له نأسف فأنت إنسان قذر ووجودك معنا هو شيئ مقزز .. 
وعندما تكون البهائية هى دعوة مستترة لتشويه الدين الإسلامى وانحراف وارتباط بالصهيونية ، وخاصة ونحن نعلم أنها تحرم الجهاد والحرب دفاعا عن الأرض والنفس تحريما قطعيا ومطلقا وهذا هو أحد أسرار علاقتها بقوى الإحتلال والهيمنة الصهيونية العالمية . كما أن البهائيين  يحرمون الخوض بالسياسة إلا للساسة، كما ان كتب البهاء تدعو للتجمع الصهيوني في فلسطين! .. فسوف نقول للبهائيين : أنتم ياسادة أحرار فيما تعتقدون ولكن أخرجوا من أرضنا فأنتم عملاء للشيطان الصهيونى ..

 البهائية هى دعوة خبيثة شيطانية مدسوسة علينا بعد تغليف سمومها بشيئ من العسل الصهيونى  لخدمة المزاج الصهيونى الإرهابى وبغرض تسهيل هيمنته على أقدار العرب والمسلمين فكرا وواقعا ( وهو عشم إبليس فى الجنة) ...
*

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد الفاضل / الروحانى

السلام عليكم

الرسول الاكرم محمد (ص) طرد اليهود من ارض الاسلام بعد ان تبين له خيانتهم ومن بعده عمر ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه لنفس السبب واعتقد ان من يخون المسلمين وهو بين ظهرانيهم لا يستحق العيش معهم وطرده هو صورة من صور العقوبات السلبية الباردة ودون ايذاء جسدى ، نحن نقبل ان تطردنا الدول الاوروبية لاسباب اقل من تلك بكثير ودون اثارة غبار وانت شخصيا يا سيدى الكريم من خلال بياناتك انت تعيش بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية فلو اخللت بانظمتها المدنية مجرد اخلال ولو شكت فيك الحكومة الفيدرالية الامريكية مجرد شك سوف تقوم بطردك فورا وبدم بارد ودون اية مشاكل فكيف باناس يزرعون مبادىء الشك والكفر والضلال فى اراضينا .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## cabo2010

*ربنا ياخدهم*

----------


## القاضى الكبير

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 

هؤلاء البهائيون ،، اناس بلا عقل ،، ابتدعوا واخترعوا دينا لهم ،، ما انزل الله به من سلطان ،، تماما مثل البوذيين والهندوس ومن اتبعوا تعاليم بوذا وكريشنا وكونفشيوس وغيرهم ،، ممن ارسو بعض التعاليم التى تحض على الخير والتعاون والتسامح ، ونبذ الشر .. فاتخذها بعضهم نواة لديانات انتشرت فى اوساط الجاهلين ، فى اواسط وشرق آسيا وغيرها من بلاد الشرك .

وكذلك البهائيون فعلوا ، فاتخذوا من تعاليم " بهائهم " ديانة لهم ، مع علمهم بانها ديانه من وضع البشر ، وليست من عند الله ، لان الله تعالى اخبرنا عن كتبه ورسله فى كتابه الكريم ، وامرنا بالايمان بهم .. اذن فهم قوم ضلوا السبيل وحادوا عن الصواب ، واغلقوا عقولهم عن الاستماع الى قول الحق ،، ونادوا بالكفر والشرك والكذب والضلال .. ولا يندرج هذا تحت مايسمى بحرية المعتقد ، فالحلال بين والحرام بين ، والضلال واضح ، والهدى اوضح .. فتعالى الله عما يشركون ..
نسأل الله الهداية للجميع ،، 
وشكرا لكاتبة  الموضوع

----------


## مجدي احمدجعيصه

رد من كتاب الله
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون صدق الله العظيم
وان الله لمتم نوره ولو كره المشركون

----------


## asem_sery

البهائيون ماهم جماعة منحرفة ضالة الطريق الى الاسلام مشركة بالله لذا يجب عليهم اقامة حدود اللة لانهم مرتدين عن الدين الاسلامى .

----------


## كامل 2004

الله يرحمنا ويحمينا من الفتن ويبعد عنا شر هؤلاء الكفره الدجالين

----------

